# Classic S.O.S. White Gravy Roast Beef Chips and Toast



## yiostheoy

For anyone who worked for Uncle Sam and ate at the cafeterias, you know about the classic breakfast food called S.O.S. or in other words White Gravy with Roast Beef Chips over Toast.

Here is my own recipe for it:

Mix in a pint container per serving desired:

1 oz vegie oil

1 cup milk

1/4 teas. salt

1/4 teas. pepper

1/4 cup flour

After beating this together, pour it into a greased/oiled pan and bring it to a boil  while stirring.  If it becomes too thick add hot water from the tap to thin it to the desired consistency.

Reduce the heat and add chips of roast beef from your fridge.

Also add some frozen vegies.

Cover and bring slowly to a boil again.

Turn off the heat.

Toast 2 slices of bread per serving, place these toasted in a big bowl, then pour the S.O.S. mixture over the bread.

This is a hearty breakfast with several food groups in it --

- meat

- milk (not kosher if you're Jewish, sorry)

- vegies

- carbs

- oil (lipids).

If you have fruit juice with it that is yet another food group -- fruits.

I usually have iced tea however, for a lite caffeine boost.

One serving is very hearty and will get you to lunch without any hunger.  The beef makes the meal last 6 hours until you are hungry again.

You can also make this with fried ground beef, as long as you fry the ground beef first separately, before you add the gravy mix.  I like chipped roast beef better though.  This is all part of my strategy to use up a roast I baked last night.  This is the breakfast portion of the roast beef.

I am having this now as we speak/write/read.

Enjoy !!


----------



## yiostheoy

A pint container makes 1 serving of gravy.

You will need a bigger container to make 2 or more.


----------



## Hossfly

yiostheoy said:


> For anyone who worked for Uncle Sam and ate at the cafeterias, you know about the classic breakfast food called S.O.S. or in other words White Gravy with Roast Beef Chips over Toast.
> 
> Here is my own recipe for it:
> 
> Mix in a pint container per serving desired:
> 
> 1 oz vegie oil
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 
> 1/4 teas. salt
> 
> 1/4 teas. pepper
> 
> 1/4 cup flour
> 
> After beating this together, pour it into a greased/oiled pan and bring it to a boil  while stirring.  If it becomes too thick add hot water from the tap to thin it to the desired consistency.
> 
> Reduce the heat and add chips of roast beef from your fridge.
> 
> Also add some frozen vegies.
> 
> Cover and bring slowly to a boil again.
> 
> Turn off the heat.
> 
> Toast 2 slices of bread per serving, place these toasted in a big bowl, then pour the S.O.S. mixture over the bread.
> 
> This is a hearty breakfast with several food groups in it --
> 
> - meat
> 
> - milk (not kosher if you're Jewish, sorry)
> 
> - vegies
> 
> - carbs
> 
> - oil (lipids).
> 
> If you have fruit juice with it that is yet another food group -- fruits.
> 
> I usually have iced tea however, for a lite caffeine boost.
> 
> One serving is very hearty and will get you to lunch without any hunger.  The beef makes the meal last 6 hours until you are hungry again.
> 
> You can also make this with fried ground beef, as long as you fry the ground beef first separately, before you add the gravy mix.  I like chipped roast beef better though.  This is all part of my strategy to use up a roast I baked last night.  This is the breakfast portion of the roast beef.
> 
> I am having this now as we speak/write/read.
> 
> Enjoy !!



I love the Army menu who calls it  "Creme De Beef On Toast" and is made with ground beef. The troops call it SOS. (Shit On a Shingle)

The Navy makes it with dried chipped beef and the sailors call it "Foreskins on Toast."  Whatever.

I'll be in Ft Hood at the 1st Cav Reunion June 7-10. Everyone looks forward to a breakfast provided by the active duty troops that includes plenty of SOS and fried eggs. Yummy!


----------



## OldLady

I was talking about SoS with a friend yesterday.  Her family made it with hamburger and served it over mashed potatoes.  No veggies.  My mother made it like your recipe, and to add insult to injury, she always included peas.  I hate peas.


----------



## Hugo Furst

My dad made a great SOS.

Wish I had his recipe


----------



## OldLady

This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)





OldLady said:


> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)



There was a restaurant in Columbus Ohio when I was growing that had that as a specialty.

It was locally known as Johnny Marzetti, after the owner.

Still drives me nuts when the wife makes it , and call it American Chop Suey


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a restaurant in Columbus Ohio when I was growing that had that as a specialty.
> 
> It was locally known as Johnny Marzetti, after the owner.
> 
> Still drives me nuts when the wife makes it , and call it American Chop Suey
Click to expand...

I guess Chop Suey is the "official" name cooks gave it in the service.  At least I read it somewhere.  How upstate New York came up with goulash, I have no idea.  It's one of my favorites, though.  Gotta have some green pepper in it.


----------



## Michelle420

OldLady said:


> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)



Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
Click to expand...

I don't know how good it is.  Do me a favor and DON'T add peas, okay?
My mom also used dried chipped beef, the kind in the glass jar?  Do they still sell that?  It didn't need to be refrigerated.  To let it rehydrate a little, I think you want to let it simmer awhile.


----------



## Lewdog

I've never heard goulash called Chop Suey.  I used to eat goulash all the time as a kid, as well as shit on a shingle.  Can't you also make shit on a shingle by mixing corn beef hash with gravy?


----------



## P F Tinmore

My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.

Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.


----------



## OldLady

P F Tinmore said:


> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.


Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?


----------



## OldLady

Lewdog said:


> I've never heard goulash called Chop Suey.  I used to eat goulash all the time as a kid, as well as shit on a shingle.  Can't you also make shit on a shingle by mixing corn beef hash with gravy?


Corn beef hash in gravy sounds really awful, lewdog.  They call it American Chop Suey in Maine--I hear they do in Mass, too.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
Click to expand...





Yup, they still sell it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OldLady said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
Click to expand...

Don't know. My mother was born in Montana but moved to Ohio before getting married. Her mother was Pennsylvania Dutch. Ohio is as east as we have ever lived.


----------



## OldLady

Another stretcher is chili over mashed potatoes.  Gotta be thick chili though.  I love it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
Click to expand...

nope

Dad always served his sausage gravy over homemade biscuits


----------



## OldLady

P F Tinmore said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know. My mother was born in Montana but moved to Ohio before getting married. Her mother was Pennsylvania Dutch. Ohio is as east as we have ever lived.
Click to expand...

Well if you've been as far east as Ohio and lived further west, and you've never heard of sausage gravy over biscuits, I'm wondering if it's a Maine thing. Because I never heard of it before moving here.  It looks like puke on a plate and I tried it once and it was NOT any good.  At all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

OldLady said:


> Another stretcher is chili over mashed potatoes.  Gotta be thick chili though.  I love it.


I've seen chili over rice. Don't care for it myself.


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Dad always served his sausage gravy over homemade biscuits
Click to expand...

What state was he from?


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know. My mother was born in Montana but moved to Ohio before getting married. Her mother was Pennsylvania Dutch. Ohio is as east as we have ever lived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you've been as far east as Ohio and lived further west, and you've never heard of sausage gravy over biscuits, I'm wondering if it's a Maine thing. Because I never heard of it before moving here.  It looks like puke on a plate and I tried it once and it was NOT any good.  At all.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> It looks like puke on a plate


agreed



OldLady said:


> it was NOT any good.



My opinion, it was the cooks fault


----------



## OldLady

P F Tinmore said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stretcher is chili over mashed potatoes.  Gotta be thick chili though.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen chili over rice. Don't care for it myself.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the texture of that combination doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Dad always served his sausage gravy over homemade biscuits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state was he from?
Click to expand...

Ohio


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## P F Tinmore

OldLady said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother made all of the above, A white sauce with whatever served over toast, biscuits, or potatoes. Sometimes even lightly stirring in some eggs that would cook into chunks and served over toast.
> 
> Does anybody know where this originated, like a country or region. I am sure my mother did not get it from the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage gravy over biscuits?  Or is that a Maine thing, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know. My mother was born in Montana but moved to Ohio before getting married. Her mother was Pennsylvania Dutch. Ohio is as east as we have ever lived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you've been as far east as Ohio and lived further west, and you've never heard of sausage gravy over biscuits, I'm wondering if it's a Maine thing. Because I never heard of it before moving here.  It looks like puke on a plate and I tried it once and it was NOT any good.  At all.
Click to expand...

We had sausage gravy over biscuits a lot. I love it. It might be how it is made. Some people use corn starch instead of flour, Yuk.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Get it anytime I go to one of their restaurants






Bob Evans Sausage Gravy & Biscuits
A cup of our famous sausage gravy served with two fresh-from-the-oven buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Michelle420

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 126471
> Yup, they still sell it.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I'm looking at recipes for Mother's day. My mom likes petit fours but they look like a lot of work to make. I think whole foods sells them.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 126471
> Yup, they still sell it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking at recipes for Mother's day. My mom likes petit fours but they look like a lot of work to make. I think whole foods sells them.
Click to expand...

Petit fours?  OMG.  YES they're a lot of work and then some!  Whole Foods sounds like a good plan.
I do love them, though.


----------



## Michelle420

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 126471
> Yup, they still sell it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking at recipes for Mother's day. My mom likes petit fours but they look like a lot of work to make. I think whole foods sells them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petit fours?  OMG.  YES they're a lot of work and then some!  Whole Foods sounds like a good plan.
> I do love them, though.
Click to expand...


They are hard to find locally even at bakeries but whole foods has them. So I guess that is what she's getting.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 126471
> Yup, they still sell it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking at recipes for Mother's day. My mom likes petit fours but they look like a lot of work to make. I think whole foods sells them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Petit fours?  OMG.  YES they're a lot of work and then some!  Whole Foods sounds like a good plan.
> I do love them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are hard to find locally even at bakeries but whole foods has them. So I guess that is what she's getting.
Click to expand...

They're hard to find because they're so time consuming to make.  All those layers, two or three kinds of filling, then the coating.  I know you're a cook, so if you do make them some day, let us know.  The fanciest I ever attempted was a yule log.


----------



## HaShev

Diner style Dried chip beef was always my favorite version.  One can replace milk with Soy milk as it creams up when boiled and with  some of that fine gravy flour, makes a good cream sauce for the chipped beef.
Haven't found a good dried chip beef brand however to make it myself.
The frozen pouches are too salty and horrible, & the jar dried beef slices you cut yourself just isn't the same either.


----------



## Virginia Mom

My dad was Navy and we always called it sh.t on a shingle.  I've made my own with the jarred chipped beef, and usually put it over biscuits, but sometimes toast.  Love it when the weather is cold.  For sausage gravy I use JImmy Dean's hot sausage , and eat it over biscuits.  Bob Evans is good for this, went there a lot with my mom and step dad.  Anyone else tried Stouffers Cream Chipped beef?  Not bad if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)


biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle

no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit


----------



## Iceweasel

I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.


----------



## koshergrl

Iceweasel said:


> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.


Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.

Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.

Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.

Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.

I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's. 

I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.

Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13769/hamburger-gravy/


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
Click to expand...

No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  Sausage gravy looks like vomit.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
Click to expand...

Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.


----------



## Moonglow

Hossfly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who worked for Uncle Sam and ate at the cafeterias, you know about the classic breakfast food called S.O.S. or in other words White Gravy with Roast Beef Chips over Toast.
> 
> Here is my own recipe for it:
> 
> Mix in a pint container per serving desired:
> 
> 1 oz vegie oil
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 
> 1/4 teas. salt
> 
> 1/4 teas. pepper
> 
> 1/4 cup flour
> 
> After beating this together, pour it into a greased/oiled pan and bring it to a boil  while stirring.  If it becomes too thick add hot water from the tap to thin it to the desired consistency.
> 
> Reduce the heat and add chips of roast beef from your fridge.
> 
> Also add some frozen vegies.
> 
> Cover and bring slowly to a boil again.
> 
> Turn off the heat.
> 
> Toast 2 slices of bread per serving, place these toasted in a big bowl, then pour the S.O.S. mixture over the bread.
> 
> This is a hearty breakfast with several food groups in it --
> 
> - meat
> 
> - milk (not kosher if you're Jewish, sorry)
> 
> - vegies
> 
> - carbs
> 
> - oil (lipids).
> 
> If you have fruit juice with it that is yet another food group -- fruits.
> 
> I usually have iced tea however, for a lite caffeine boost.
> 
> One serving is very hearty and will get you to lunch without any hunger.  The beef makes the meal last 6 hours until you are hungry again.
> 
> You can also make this with fried ground beef, as long as you fry the ground beef first separately, before you add the gravy mix.  I like chipped roast beef better though.  This is all part of my strategy to use up a roast I baked last night.  This is the breakfast portion of the roast beef.
> 
> I am having this now as we speak/write/read.
> 
> Enjoy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Army menu who calls it  "Creme De Beef On Toast" and is made with ground beef. The troops call it SOS. (Shit On a Shingle)
> 
> The Navy makes it with dried chipped beef and the sailors call it "Foreskins on Toast."  Whatever.
> 
> I'll be in Ft Hood at the 1st Cav Reunion June 7-10. Everyone looks forward to a breakfast provided by the active duty troops that includes plenty of SOS and fried eggs. Yummy!
Click to expand...

Wish I could go.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
Click to expand...

Blasphemy!


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
Click to expand...

I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.  
Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.


----------



## ricechickie

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how good it is.  Do me a favor and DON'T add peas, okay?
> My mom also used dried chipped beef, the kind in the glass jar?  Do they still sell that?  It didn't need to be refrigerated.  To let it rehydrate a little, I think you want to let it simmer awhile.
Click to expand...


They sell it. I bought a jar in a fit of nostalgia, and it's waiting for me to make creamed chipped beef on toast. It was a fairly regular part of my childhood dinners.


----------



## OldLady

ricechickie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how good it is.  Do me a favor and DON'T add peas, okay?
> My mom also used dried chipped beef, the kind in the glass jar?  Do they still sell that?  It didn't need to be refrigerated.  To let it rehydrate a little, I think you want to let it simmer awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sell it. I bought a jar in a fit of nostalgia, and it's waiting for me to make creamed chipped beef on toast. It was a fairly regular part of my childhood dinners.
Click to expand...

Good for you!!!   Just don't ruin it by putting in peas, okay?
We used to have that a lot, too, but my favorite was Welsh Rarebit (Rabbit they say).  I love that still.


----------



## Michelle420

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
Click to expand...


You've never seen white gravy? 

Think chicken fried steak mmm


----------



## ricechickie

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  Sausage gravy looks like vomit.
Click to expand...


I always tell people I don't make pretty food, but it tastes good. 

My son loves my split pea and ham soup.  But that is the nastiest looking food ever.....worse than sausage gravy.


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
Click to expand...


Dammit, put the potatoes on the plate, pour gravy over potatoes and plate, then put the chicken fry on top of the gravy.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
Click to expand...

Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?


----------



## ricechickie

OldLady said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I will have to try it. I mean the recipe Yios posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how good it is.  Do me a favor and DON'T add peas, okay?
> My mom also used dried chipped beef, the kind in the glass jar?  Do they still sell that?  It didn't need to be refrigerated.  To let it rehydrate a little, I think you want to let it simmer awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sell it. I bought a jar in a fit of nostalgia, and it's waiting for me to make creamed chipped beef on toast. It was a fairly regular part of my childhood dinners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you!!!   Just don't ruin it by putting in peas, okay?
> We used to have that a lot, too, but my favorite was Welsh Rarebit (Rabbit they say).  I love that still.
Click to expand...


Peas? Blasphemy!

No vegetables in it.  Salad on the side.  Or go without.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
Click to expand...

Up here the gravy is brown, bones.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.


----------



## Moonglow

ricechickie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  Sausage gravy looks like vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people I don't make pretty food, but it tastes good.
> 
> My son loves my split pea and ham soup.  But that is the nastiest looking food ever.....worse than sausage gravy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here the gravy is brown, bones.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.
Click to expand...

I make white and brown gravy. But I got tangled up with Yankees and they won't eat it.


----------



## ricechickie

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here the gravy is brown, bones.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.
Click to expand...


Funny. My mom made gravy both ways, depending on what it was for.  Chicken fried steak, creamed beef, she used a white gravy.  Roast beef or roast turkey, the gravy was brown.  I think it depended upon how long the main course took to cook.  Quick-cooked things seem to take a white gravy. At least that's how it seemed to work out.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't too far from sausage gravy over biscuits they serve at the diner.  I wonder if that's where the cooks in the service got it from?
> Cooks in the service also invented Chop Suey (American goulash in upstate New York)
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
Click to expand...

Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL


----------



## Michelle420

ricechickie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here the gravy is brown, bones.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. My mom made gravy both ways, depending on what it was for.  Chicken fried steak, creamed beef, she used a white gravy.  Roast beef or roast turkey, the gravy was brown.  I think it depended upon how long the main course took to cook.  Quick-cooked things seem to take a white gravy. At least that's how it seemed to work out.
Click to expand...


Same in my family. Pot roast dark gravy, chicken fried steak white gravy etc.


----------



## ricechickie

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
> Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL
Click to expand...


My baked beans could give you cavities. Molasses, brown sugar, and maple syrup.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy are like filet mignon compared to shit on a shingle
> 
> no one calls sausage gravy over biscuits shit on a biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
> Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL
Click to expand...

Yes, I do too,  I buy it in the can since I'm the only one that eats them.. I make a pot of brown beans for cornbread and fried tater and then use the leftovers for burritos.


----------



## Michelle420

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here the gravy is brown, *bones*.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.
Click to expand...


Different pothead


----------



## koshergrl

ricechickie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
> Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My baked beans could give you cavities. Molasses, brown sugar, and maple syrup.
Click to expand...

Yum I love sweet baked beans. 

Mine are brown sugar, ketchup, onions, mustard, more brown sugar, molasses if I have it, more brown sugar...pepper, salt, bacon if I have it, but fine without it. Bake it for a looong time. 

It's like candy.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was she from the south?  I went to Missouri once and at the diner for breakfast they served this little cup of white -- looked to me like wall paper paste -- with my grits.  When I asked the waitress she looked at me in genuine shock and surprise and said Why, that's gravy!    Never saw white gravy before or since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never seen white gravy? :lol;
> 
> Think chicken fried steak mmm
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up here the gravy is brown, *bones*.  I'm not kidding you.  You should see what they call nachos.  Or maybe you shouldn't, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Different pothead
Click to expand...

OMG.  When I confuse KG and bones, it's time to sign off, for sure.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but chipped beef on toast doesn't look like shit on a biscuit either.  _*Sausage gravy looks like vomit*_.
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
> Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do too,  I buy it in the can since I'm the only one that eats them.. I make a pot of brown beans for cornbread and fried tater and then use the leftovers for burritos.
Click to expand...

I rarely make them any more for the same reason.  Makes too much and it's not the same after they're frozen.  When my Dad was dying, I drove out and started him a big potful of his favorites in a slow cooker while we were at the hospital.  He died before they were done, dammit.  He loved heirloom beans and he said he wanted some.  But you can't snap your fingers and have them.  They take all day.


----------



## ricechickie

koshergrl said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if I ever get back to the south, I'll have to try it there, because I'll tell ya, in Maine not many people know about it and it is DISGUSTING.
> Here gravy is brown.  Biscuits have butter.  If we want a gut buster breakfast, we order baked beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baked beans for breakfast. You all eat them a lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I love beans of all kinds, but the older I get, the less they love me.  It's absolutely worth the pain sometimes though.  Especially good heirloom beans like Marafax or King of the Early or Jacobs Cattle.  Made with a good big half pound hunk of salt pork and not a whole lot else.  They're not supposed to be candy sweet and they're supposed to have juice, not stuck together with starch.
> Sorry- can you tell I love baked beans?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My baked beans could give you cavities. Molasses, brown sugar, and maple syrup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yum I love sweet baked beans.
> 
> Mine are brown sugar, ketchup, onions, mustard, more brown sugar, molasses if I have it, more brown sugar...pepper, salt, bacon if I have it, but fine without it. Bake it for a looong time.
> 
> It's like candy.
Click to expand...


Practically the same recipe.  But there's something about a little real maple syrup.


----------



## Michelle420

Hawaiian baked beans are so good!


----------



## ricechickie

drifter said:


> Hawaiian baked beans are so good!



I don't think I've ever had them. Recipe?


----------



## Michelle420

ricechickie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiian baked beans are so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had them. Recipe?
Click to expand...


I don't have my relative's recipe handy so this will have to do. I think she has green peppers in her recipe though and this one uses green onion.


*Baked Beans with Pineapple and Bacon*
_Serves 8 to 10_
1 pound (about 2 1/4 cups) dried navy beans or Great Northern Beans 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
1/4 cup molasses
2 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 15-oz can diced tomatoes
1 cup crushed pineapple (canned in juice or fresh)
1 bunch green onions, sliced into 1/2-inch pieces
8 thick slices smoked bacon

Rinse the beans and soak them in 6 cups of water overnight or at least 6 hours.*

Preheat the oven to 325°F.

Add beans with their soaking liquid to the pot. Combine the brown sugar, molasses, mustard, and salt, and pour the mixture over the beans. Add the tomatoes, pineapple, and all but 1/2 cup of the green onions. Stir the pot to combine the ingredients. Lay the bacon strips across the top of the beans.

Cover the pot and bake about 5 hours, until the beans are tender but not falling apart and mushy. Uncover during the last 30 minutes of cooking to allow the bacon to crisp.

Serve in bowls topped with a few pinches of sliced green onion.

_*Bean Soaking Shortcut_: For shorter soaking time, put the beans in their pot, cover with 6 cups water, bring to a rapid boil and cook on high for 2 minutes. Remove from the pot from the heat, cover it, and let it stand 1 hour before adding the mustard mixture and following the above directions.

Family Recipe: Baked Beans with Pineapple and Bacon


----------



## Geaux4it

When I was in the service, SOS helped me get thru many a hangovers

-Geau


----------



## Michelle420

I think Koshergrl's would be great place to have munchies and eat.


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> I think Koshergrl's would be great place to have munchies and eat.



yeah sometimes it sure is...

I'm going to visit my niece in Yakima in a week or two, she has a new house and a pool and we're going to spend a few days soaking up some sun before I send the kids on their summer ways...

I'm going to be cooking a crapload...I'll cook, then hang out at teh pool, then cook some more, then probably watch movies..then cook more.

We're going to have eggs benedict...I have been wanting to make some for a while...

And I'm going to do some barbecue, I don't know what yet. I think I'll go ahead and smoke a butt and we'll have pulled pork sammiches and homemade coleslaw...

What should I make for desserts? 

Tres leche? Mmm..yes. 

and strawberries and cream
and root beer and coke floats on demand

twice baked potatoes at least once...with bacon 
a big potato salad
baked beans

steaks, burgers and shrimps
I should make green stuff but nobody will eat it. Still it looks pretty
tomatoes


----------



## koshergrl

Oh and I want to make homemade philly cheesesteak!


----------



## Michelle420

Everyone the Partys at Koshergrl's food, pool and sun too.


----------



## Geaux4it

koshergrl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Koshergrl's would be great place to have munchies and eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sometimes it sure is...
> 
> I'm going to visit my niece in Yakima in a week or two, she has a new house and a pool and we're going to spend a few days soaking up some sun before I send the kids on their summer ways...
> 
> I'm going to be cooking a crapload...I'll cook, then hang out at teh pool, then cook some more, then probably watch movies..then cook more.
> 
> We're going to have eggs benedict...I have been wanting to make some for a while...
> 
> And I'm going to do some barbecue, I don't know what yet. I think I'll go ahead and smoke a butt and we'll have pulled pork sammiches and homemade coleslaw...
> 
> What should I make for desserts?
> 
> Tres leche? Mmm..yes.
> 
> and strawberries and cream
> and root beer and coke floats on demand
> 
> twice baked potatoes at least once...with bacon
> a big potato salad
> baked beans
> 
> steaks, burgers and shrimps
> I should make green stuff but nobody will eat it. Still it looks pretty
> tomatoes
Click to expand...


Key Lime Pie or Banana Pudding

-Geaux


----------



## koshergrl

Geaux4it said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Koshergrl's would be great place to have munchies and eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sometimes it sure is...
> 
> I'm going to visit my niece in Yakima in a week or two, she has a new house and a pool and we're going to spend a few days soaking up some sun before I send the kids on their summer ways...
> 
> I'm going to be cooking a crapload...I'll cook, then hang out at teh pool, then cook some more, then probably watch movies..then cook more.
> 
> We're going to have eggs benedict...I have been wanting to make some for a while...
> 
> And I'm going to do some barbecue, I don't know what yet. I think I'll go ahead and smoke a butt and we'll have pulled pork sammiches and homemade coleslaw...
> 
> What should I make for desserts?
> 
> Tres leche? Mmm..yes.
> 
> and strawberries and cream
> and root beer and coke floats on demand
> 
> twice baked potatoes at least once...with bacon
> a big potato salad
> baked beans
> 
> steaks, burgers and shrimps
> I should make green stuff but nobody will eat it. Still it looks pretty
> tomatoes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key Lime Pie or Banana Pudding
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

excellent!


----------



## depotoo

Father in law used to make chili mac for the kids.  His version was mac noodles mixed with a can of chili.  They loved it.





OldLady said:


> Another stretcher is chili over mashed potatoes.  Gotta be thick chili though.  I love it.


----------



## Borillar

P F Tinmore said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stretcher is chili over mashed potatoes.  Gotta be thick chili though.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen chili over rice. Don't care for it myself.
Click to expand...

That's a thing in Hawaii. Chili with spaghetti too.


----------



## Borillar

I remember having SOS quite often in the Navy. Always sprinkled some hot sauce over it. Good stuff! Much prefer sausage gravy over biscuits though.


----------



## HaShev

If 60% of our body is water, then in my afterhours days my body was 60% 
Cream Chipped Beef.


----------



## Markle

My Ol' Man didn't allow it in the house.  He shipped out as a sergeant in the infantry to France in July 1944.  Was there until he lost his leg and he left hand was badly damaged in the Battle of the Bulge.  He then spent 2 years in a VA hospital in Texas while they pieced him back together.  My grandparents lived across the hall from us and they enjoyed the chipped beef on toast.  So I'd eat over there when that was for dinner.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I've made the SOS with both Chipped Beef & burger.....we prefer the burger and usually with toast or sometimes over rice. Good stuff. 

I've also made 'Steak Tips' & Gravy & served over noodles

Biscuits & gravy??? Awesome, but must have plenty of gravy over those biscuits. Homemade & from scratch, the only way to go. I think that is as American as apple pie. 

I've made baked beans & like it a little sweet, but not too much......and is usually for special occasions. 

But a cold weather comfort food around here is hocks or leftover ham bone & bean soup, with cornbread. After soaking the beans overnight in the cold crockpot, add some onion, garlic, ham & bones and a small pinch of soda...turn it on & let it go until supper. Yum 

I love Chili mac

From what I understand, in the South, they put gravy on just about everything. Even though my Mom was born here, she grew up in the South and taught me to cook in similar fashion. Flour gravy all the way. I'd never seen cornstarch gravy until I met hubby. Sometimes I have used cornstarch, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel nauseous just reading the thread. We were served shit on the shingle in the Coast Guard. It looked like puke and didn't taste much better. I opted out early on and had toast or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will eat it but it's not my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Shit on a shingle is supposed to be gravy made with canned or dried sliced beef (I think that is what they call "chipped beef") that they got in the service, and that families used to get as surplus.
> 
> Mom made us the version with chipped beef like once I think...we ate it on toast, it was okay, nothing super duper fab.
> 
> Generally speaking she made hamburger gravy or any other kind of gravy with every single supper and often at breakfast too..and often it wasn't even hamburger gravy, it was just beautiful white gravy made with bacon drippings...it was white and amazing, always. You ate that stuff on EVERYTHING. Bread, meat, potatoes, vegetables...I think it would be good on fucking cake.
> 
> I make good gravy but not as consistently amazing as mom's.
> 
> I'm making hamburger gravy tonight...and baked tatoes.
> 
> Creamed Chipped Beef Recipe - Food.com
> 
> Hamburger Gravy Recipe
Click to expand...

Yep, My mother called it creamed chip beef, but I also overheard her tell dad that he was going to eat the shit on a shingle or go hungry one night.   Dad was Navy and didn't much care for it.  lol


----------

